# Lizards > Monitors and Tegus >  Sexing water monitor?

## Zombie

Is there a way to sex an Asian water monitor without seeing it invert its hemipenes during defication?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## mumps

Yes.  But it's best to have more than one animal around to compare.  And the older, the better.

Males tend to have broader heads; and bulges in the base of their tales where the hemipenes lie.

If you have a little one, it doesn't matter as it will grow really quick.

May I ask, why you are so interested?

Chris

----------

_Zombie_ (02-28-2012)

----------


## Zombie

> Yes.  But it's best to have more than one animal around to compare.  And the older, the better.
> 
> Males tend to have broader heads; and bulges in the base of their tales where the hemipenes lie.
> 
> If you have a little one, it doesn't matter as it will grow really quick.
> 
> May I ask, why you are so interested?
> 
> Chris


Well, we love our monitor, he/she is apart of the family. We would eventually like to breed it. We breed ball pythons and crested geckos and would eventually like to breed AWM's. I know most lizards have the hemipene bulges at the base of the tail, but I was under the impression that in AWM's it is much less noticeable. Our little Guy/girl is around 32" or so (about 12" SVL). Here are a few pics I have available on my phone. I know they don't show the tail area very well. 

This first one was from a month or so ago, he/she is a little bigger.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## IceColdCuban

judging by the head, it looks female to me, the males have a curved lower jaw, but then again its still too early it could develope in say six months. wait till its passed 3feet in total lenght they usually start developing gender based characteristics. Post pictures of the tail base from above and the head aswell, and from the side. but I would say wait a bit longer. How old is it by the way?

----------

_Zombie_ (02-28-2012)

----------


## Zombie

He/she was not wanting to sit still so I took a few. Hopefully it will be more helpful. It is around 8 mos old. We bought it August, but was about 1-2 months old. He/she was a picky eater and didn't want to eat rats for a while, so now it eats great, like a pig, so it has been getting bigger and bigger.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## IceColdCuban

I still stand by my assesment looks like a female based on the all the pictures. best of luck. wait till its at a year or greater than 36" total length, sexual maturity will start kicking in. but for now, its looking like a girl.

----------

_Zombie_ (02-28-2012)

----------


## Zombie

OK, ill wait it out a little more and see if anything develops. I wanna get another AWM, but want the opposite sex obviously... thanks for the help.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## mumps

Looking to breed.  Awesome!

You have room for TWO 16x8x8 enclosures?  That's probably about as small as I could recommend.  Breeding Varanus is a whole lot different from breeding regius...

Best of luck, and it's a cute little one you have there!

I'm thinking female as well, but it certainly is early...

How come you haven't seen any defecation?  With the amount of food these guys inhale surely you've witnessed it?

Chris

----------


## Zombie

> Looking to breed.  Awesome!
> 
> You have room for TWO 16x8x8 enclosures?  That's probably about as small as I could recommend.  Breeding Varanus is a whole lot different from breeding regius...
> 
> Best of luck, and it's a cute little one you have there!
> 
> I'm thinking female as well, but it certainly is early...
> 
> How come you haven't seen any defecation?  With the amount of food these guys inhale surely you've witnessed it?
> ...


We are buying a house with an extra room simply to give them the enclosures they need. My monitor only goes in its water and I have seen it go, bit either the angle was off or I just didn't see it, or there was nothing to see. I have been trying to watch for when she gets into her water to see if she is gonna go, but I haven't caught it yet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## IceColdCuban

> We are buying a house with an extra room simply to give them the enclosures they need. My monitor only goes in its water and I have seen it go, bit either the angle was off or I just didn't see it, or there was nothing to see. I have been trying to watch for when she gets into her water to see if she is gonna go, but I haven't caught it yet. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Dont worry about it, mine has had clear tubs for water since it was small, caught pooping plenty of times, never showed signs of anything until he was about a year old. The other little one I have is 11 months old has yet to show me anything as of yet but its looking male. give it time shell show you when shes ready.

----------


## Zombie

> Dont worry about it, mine has had clear tubs for water since it was small, caught pooping plenty of times, never showed signs of anything until he was about a year old. The other little one I have is 11 months old has yet to show me anything as of yet but its looking male. give it time shell show you when shes ready.


We just fed him and watched as he went into his water to "go", hemipenes ahoy! Now I need a girl  :Wink: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## IceColdCuban

> We just fed him and watched as he went into his water to "go", hemipenes ahoy! Now I need a girl 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


congrats, well theres a saying "that their all girls until their not" one of FR favorite quotes on varanus.net

----------


## Vasquez90

I wanna know what I have I'm pretty sure I have boy and girl could u help me ?

----------


## Zombie

How big are they? Watch them when they go to the bathroom (usually right after a meal) see if they evert hemipenes. Otherwise you will have to wait until they get bigger...

----------

